# • swell.gr • Mercedes GL 450 M&K Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

The last few days, here at Swell Detail Store Athens, we had the opportunity of working an a beautiful (and huge) car.
A full size luxury crossover SUV by Mercedes Benz, the GL-450, crossed the doors of our units for exterior correction and interior detail.


















We started with the interior:



























































































The mats were removed and cleaned with APC:


















The carpets were first vacuumed to remove loose debris and then washed using the extraction vac and AutoSmart Biobrisk.
The leathers got cleand and nourished using Leatherique's kit.
The plastic surfaces and rubber trims were first cleaned using apc, and then treated with Mitchell & King Treat Interior Dressing which dried immediately to leave them looking like new.






























































































































































































In the photos that follow you can see the condition of the car as we received it.
Heavy swirling and many RDS all around the car had to be dealt with.























































The contaminants were removed using Bilt Hamber clay and then we took measurements of the clear coat using the PTG.





































For the correction process, we had to use very strong combos to remove the deeper scratches from this ceramic clear coat.
The compounding process took quite a few passes of Menzerna FG400 and a Wool pad, while the intermediate polishing step was made using Scholl S17S+

Some 50/50 shots of the correction process:
































































Some before and after shots:



























































































After many hours of correction, it was time to refine and protect the finish.
For the refining process we used Xpert 1500, which left a very nice surface, and boosted the gloss and flake pop without leaving any polishing oil residue behind.










After cleaning the surface with IPA it was time to protect the finish. 
The customer had requested something special for his car's protection, so the first LSP down the list for our protection combo was Mitchell and King Armour V2.










And here you can see some pictures after refining and protecting with Armour V2.


































































After the first protective coat was completed, it was time to tackle all the peripherals on the exterior.
The external trim parts were dressed with Autofinesse Revive.








The tyres were dressed using Mitchell & King Tyre:








The glass surfaces were cleaned and then sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass.









The next day we had to complete the protection process and the wax we chose for this was the one that contributed in awarding that beautiful Volvo P1800S we prepared for the 9th Concours d' Elegance by Philpa.
That wax is the Mitchell and King Elegance - Concours d' Elegance.










The crystal pot was then opened, and a coat of the wax was laid on the car. It went on extremely easy, literally spreads like butter, to make the car's finish immediately looking deeper and worthy of the work done.
Gloss, wet look, depth and flake popping to a maximum.










The finished article can be seen on the pictures that follow:


































































And a few exterior shots before the car was delivered by the owner:


























































































Thanks for reading this, and I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice work mike , great turnaround !


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning work:thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

good work...
you see much difference between the fg500 - fg400 ? Thank´s


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Mike :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

You turned the beast into a mirror Mike! :thumb:
Stunning job!


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work buddy on a difficult car!perfect finish!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a top finish on the Merc :thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

magic-very nice ride again


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks Stunning Mike


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Why do people buy luxury cars and don't look after them? 
Okay maybe you dont have time or chance to take care of your drive but at least find a good valet for it. 

Anyway thank God you are there in Greece neighbour good job as always :thumb:

And 2 same cars in a row what's under it  one for husband one for wife maybe


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Mike, and superb finish a BIG beast to work on


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

HUGE CAR..... Great Work as always Mike!!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you guys for your kind words! :thumb:



Luis said:


> good work...
> you see much difference between the fg500 - fg400 ? Thank´s


FG400 smells as bad as FG500! :lol:
But then, FG400 cuts better, finishes better and dusts a little wee bit less!
I think FG400 is much much better than the 500.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work Mike
I had the chance to see the car when I visited Mike
The work and patience of Mike are really amazing


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

wow wow wow i can say only. great work mike


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Stunning work on a huge car Mike! The owner must have been so proud! 

That M&K wax looks very special! Nearly as good as your polishing! 

Nice write up too mate, I know it can take ages to put these together, thanks for sharing mate! :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work on the beast mike


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

both interior and exterior surfaces have been really a mess...You re the doctor though..well done my friend


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

great work mate 

callum


----------



## jacob1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Great job!
what was time of exterior work ?
ceramic coating?
I polished GL with ceramic coating(c197),it was hard...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

jacob1 said:


> Great job!
> what was time of exterior work ?
> ceramic coating?
> I polished GL with ceramic coating(c197),it was hard...


Thanks pal! :thumb:
Yeah, ceramic coating it was! :wall:
Very hard but I guess you know it yourself!!! 
3,5 days for exterior only...


----------

